# AMPLIFIER



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i realized that instead of spending a fortune on car audio, i'm going to buy a turbo instead, so the system just has to be 'decent'.

that said, i need an amplifier for the speakers. i'm looking for something that i haven't worked with before, that means Memphis is out, but not one that runs $500 either, cause i could just get a Belle for that. something good, but unheard of. if i've worked a lot with the amp you mention, then i'm not going to get it  j/k (somewhat)

if it has a channel for the sub, like the memphis belle, that'd be an added bonus


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

So we're supposed to lowball guess what you can afford to buy? :roflmao:

I mean, I can suggest amps all day but without knowing what you're wanting to push with it, nor how much cash you're willing to drop, its just silly.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=307621]


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 11 2005, 09:13 AM~3980641
> *So we're supposed to lowball guess what you can afford  to buy?  :roflmao:
> 
> I mean, I can suggest amps all day but without knowing what you're wanting to push with it, nor how much cash you're willing to drop,  its just silly.
> *


...
i said i wouldn't spend over $500 on it. that puts my "range" at $0 --> $499.99, right? is that hard to comprehend? :uh: 

and don't worry about specs... i didn't tell you that for a reason. reason being i'll build my system based on what good amp i can get. like i said, it's not going to be a high-end/expensive system.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

Brahma Brian: crossfire, eh? yeaaaaah haven't ever worked with the 705. i'm going to do it!

EDIT: i'm thinking about using the amp just for the front two 6.5" components (bridge the channels), and powering the back speakers by the head unit...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

getting that crossfire. can't ever go wrong with a crossfire amp


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 11 2005, 10:56 PM~3984845
> *getting that crossfire.  can't ever go wrong with a crossfire amp
> *


----------



## S10laynframe (Oct 17, 2002)

There was a day when crossfire was just shit, but since we in a forum full of all the sudden crossfire lovers, I wouldnt dare mention!


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 12 2005, 11:51 AM~3986578
> *There was a day when crossfire was just shit, but since we in a forum full of all the sudden crossfire lovers, I wouldnt dare mention!
> *


Crossfire was never "shit", they have just grown and evolved as a company to make good products...
It's hard to argue with amps that do their rated power and remain reliable...
It doesn't matter what name is on it...
If Audiobahn actually made one amp that was a solid performer, actually produced the rated power and was reliable, we would suggest it right along with the rest, regardless of what name it has on it...
Crossfire wasn't "shit", it was just new and unknown...
I could suggest several other amps, but the Crossfire amps are easy to find for purchase and are easy on the wallet, compaired to some other lessed known good amps...
Stealth doesn't want to spend alot of money, but doesn't want crap...
I also commend him for wanting to use something he has never used before, that's how you get experience...
He may not like the amp worth a damn, but he won't know till he tries it for himself...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

True dat, people keep using amps and subs from companies like Rockford Fosgate, Alpine, etc....which yeah, they're OK but there are alot manufacturers out there now that makes excellent products at even cheaper prices then the big boys. This is 2005, buy accordingly.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S10laynframe_@Oct 12 2005, 10:51 AM~3986578
> *There was a day when crossfire was just shit, but since we in a forum full of all the sudden crossfire lovers, I wouldnt dare mention!
> *


umm VR BMF and CFA series have always been great amps imo.... when were they shit?

I know my neezy Steve Cook has had a shitload of success with cf amps :dunno:


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

buy a sherwood 240 
lol do they even make them anymore ?


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 09:41 PM~3990006
> *buy a sherwood 240
> lol do they even make them anymore ?
> *


No! :twak:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 07:41 PM~3990006
> *buy a sherwood 240
> lol do they even make them anymore ?
> *



not since 1995 dude. Check your calender.


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

them were the shyt back in the day a 240 wit 4 6x9's 
ghetto


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 08:41 PM~3990006
> *buy a sherwood 240
> lol do they even make them anymore ?
> *


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

there was a black jesus


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

anyone herd of visonik


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 09:48 PM~3990065
> *anyone herd of visonik
> *


Who hasn't? :uh:


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 12 2005, 10:06 AM~3986622
> *Crossfire was never "shit", they have just grown and evolved as a company to make good products...
> It's hard to argue with amps that do their rated power and remain reliable...
> It doesn't matter what name is on it...
> ...



i hate to say this but i can fully agree with ur post...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

r they good ?
my freind got a few for sale got em off an installer tha turned custy


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 12 2005, 09:51 PM~3990092
> *i hate to say this but i can fully agree with ur post...
> *


 :0


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 08:48 PM~3990065
> *anyone herd of visonik
> *


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

no thats a heard


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 09:54 PM~3990115
> *no thats a heard
> *












With your EAR! :twak:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 12 2005, 08:54 PM~3990115
> *no thats a heard
> *


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

dis ***** fo real stupid!! :roflmao:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ive never heard of visonik. sorry dude.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

that picture of the herd of cows is awesome! look at the looks on some of those cows faces


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 12 2005, 11:50 PM~3990864
> *that picture of the herd of cows is awesome!  look at the looks on some of those cows faces
> *


Post #9 is good too...


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

they are good budget amps...But some do not do there rated power


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 13 2005, 12:53 AM~3991270
> *they are good budget amps...But some do not do there rated power
> *


What amps don't do rated power and what was the method that the conclusion was derived from?

How were they tested to determine they did not put out rated power?

What REAL voltage were they tested at?

Was it in car "real world" testing, or bench testing?

Answers please...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 12 2005, 10:53 PM~3991270
> *they are good budget amps...But some do not do there rated power
> *



How did you arrive at this outcome? Did you personally put that amp on a bench, the put an ammeter on the power lead while you put a resistive dummy load on the amp and measured what the current draw?

Or hey, most people dont have the equipment to do that, so did you read that in some article in CA&E? What issue, i'll look it up...


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

actually that's probably not going to cut it, that amp... unless i bridge those channels to 100x2, but even that's slim, cause 300w for a sub? unless someone can recommend a kickass sub that'd make do with 300w


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Alpine R, older model will do just fine with that little amount of power, they're suprisingly effecient and get pretty loud even with only 150 watts.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

ehhh i was hoping to do an underground brand for my new daily  RE, Brahma, IA, etc.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 12 2005, 10:56 PM~3991291
> *What amps don't do rated power and what was the method that the conclusion was derived from?
> 
> How were they tested to determine they did not put out rated power?
> ...


car audio & electronics August 2002 vol.15 No.8 
Visonik V2000T
output power @ 1%,1khz 14.4v 
bridged 2 ohms ......1400

output power @ 1% thd 1khz 12.5v 
bridged 2ohms......1400


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 13 2005, 02:54 PM~3994539
> *car audio & electronics August 2002 vol.15 No.8
> Visonik V2000T
> output power @ 1%,1khz 14.4v
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: OHH ok, and they test everything in car, and then bench test it then derrive values from the average of the two, RIGHT? :uh: 


If ANYONE on this forum knows about Visonik products, its me, and those values mean nothing in the real world of variable voltages from combinations of alternators, batteries , caps and other various loads on the car's electrical system. Rated power posted by specs are as much of a joke as birthsheets, and always will be.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 13 2005, 03:20 PM~3994330
> *ehhh i was hoping to do an underground brand for my new daily   RE, Brahma, IA, etc.
> *


Brahama is a series of subs not a brand


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 13 2005, 05:41 PM~3995316
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: OHH ok, and they test everything in car, and then bench test it then derrive values from the average of the two, RIGHT?  :uh:
> If ANYONE on this forum knows about Visonik products, its me, and those values mean nothing in the real world of variable voltages from combinations of alternators, batteries , caps and other various loads on the car's electrical system.  Rated power posted by specs are as much of a joke as birthsheets, and always will be.
> *


according to that mag..it does the same power no matter what the voltage is!! :cheesy: :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 13 2005, 08:09 PM~3995725
> *according to that mag..it does the same power no matter what the voltage is!!  :cheesy:  :uh:
> *


I guess they don't believe in ohm's law... :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 13 2005, 07:14 PM~3995743
> *I guess they don't believe in ohm's law...  :uh:
> *


you can do it with this new amplifier power module modification kit..


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 13 2005, 04:13 PM~3995512
> *Brahama is a series of subs not a brand
> *


you mean Brahma, right? 

Yeah i meant brahma model, but the rests are brands


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

i reread the article after I was flamed and it does do its power but at a higher thd.

Distortion @ rated power 1khz 14.4v
250x2 4 ohms ........0.82%
450x2 2 ohms ...........872%
750x2 1 ohm...........5.2%
2000x1 2 ohm bridged.......3.8%

But the question is brahama that if it can not do its rated power with a steady amount of voltage what makes think that it can do in a car with different varablies. 

oh and also the amp is a class T amp


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 13 2005, 06:20 PM~3995778
> *you can do it with this new amplifier power module modification kit..
> 
> 
> ...



ooooh!!!! I bought one of those and my scores went up 5db!! :0 Great buy!!! A++++


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

so any ideas? as far as bridging the channels like i mentioned in my last post?

geez i can't even remember the last post.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 14 2005, 12:00 PM~3999185
> *so any ideas?  as far as bridging the channels like i mentioned in my last post?
> 
> geez i can't even remember the last post.
> *


The vr705d is 2ohm stable on ALL channels...
All of the RMS ratings are at 4ohms...
You could easily get 100x4 at 2ohms...
The sub channel is rated at 300 watts at 4ohms, 700 watts max...
The sub channel if wired to 2ohms could easily produce 600 watts...
So if you can bridge the four channel section, or run each channel at 2ohms
and run the sub channel at 2ohms, that is a very stout amp...
Remember these are REAL watts, not Sony watts


----------



## CastAwayWilson (Dec 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 12 2005, 02:56 AM~3984845
> *getting that crossfire.  can't ever go wrong with a crossfire amp
> *


Unless you are going for the loudest vehical on the planet....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CastAwayWilson_@Oct 14 2005, 02:48 PM~4000689
> *Unless you are going for the loudest vehical on the planet....
> *


Sorry but you are wrong...


Steve Cook and Mike Jones both ran Xfire amps for years and both are multiple time world record holders and world champs and have held the title for loudest vehicle in the world....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Cook is now with Pioneer (nice sponsorship deal)

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/arti...2943276,00.html


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 04:45 PM~4001096
> *Sorry but you are wrong...
> Steve Cook and Mike Jones both ran Xfire amps for years and both are multiple time world record holders and world champs and have held the title for loudest vehicle in the world....
> *


Who? :dunno: 

MIKE JONES! :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 04:48 PM~4001114
> *Cook is now with Pioneer (nice sponsorship deal)
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/arti...2943276,00.html
> *


This page is better! :cheesy: 

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/pna/arti...0202254,00.html


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 14 2005, 09:15 AM~3999248
> *The vr705d is 2ohm stable on ALL channels...
> All of the RMS ratings are at 4ohms...
> You could easily get 100x4 at 2ohms...
> ...


start naming some speakers i could use with that. i'll run the back speakers off the headunit, so all i'm really looking for would be the front two 6.5s, and the subwoofer. never been much for 'back - fill', heh. uhhh i can't do teh research right now, but i want to buy all the speakers by tonight when i get back from work.

help me here. kthx.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 14 2005, 04:55 PM~4001182
> *start naming some speakers i could use with that.  i'll run the back speakers off the headunit, so all i'm really looking for would be the front two 6.5s, and the subwoofer.  never been much for 'back - fill', heh.  uhhh i can't do teh research right now, but i want to buy all the speakers by tonight when i get back from work.
> 
> help me here. kthx.
> *


I have a comment on that...

Wait for it... :cheesy: 

Got it! :0 

*YOUR EARS POINT FORWARD, NOT BACKWARDS!*

As far as speakers, you made an entire thread about speakers you should run, beyond that I don't know what to tell you man...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Oct 14 2005, 03:55 PM~4001182
> *start naming some speakers i could use with that.  i'll run the back speakers off the headunit, so all i'm really looking for would be the front two 6.5s, and the subwoofer.  never been much for 'back - fill', heh.  uhhh i can't do teh research right now, but i want to buy all the speakers by tonight when i get back from work.
> 
> help me here. kthx.
> *


Resonant Engineering RE series 6.5" components

Resonant Engineering SE series 12/15


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 05:02 PM~4001245
> *Resonant Engineering RE series 6.5" components
> 
> Resonant Engineering SE series 12/15
> *


X2


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 14 2005, 04:07 PM~4001280
> *X2
> *


*pops colla*


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 05:12 PM~4001320
> **pops colla*
> *


Easy on the polyester there guy...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 14 2005, 04:16 PM~4001351
> *Easy on the polyester there guy...
> *


silk mafaka


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

STEP OFF MY KOOL-AID BEOTCH!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

[attachmentid=311848]


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 14 2005, 02:01 PM~4001234
> *I have a comment on that...
> 
> Wait for it...  :cheesy:
> ...


yeah i know... that's why i said i'm not one for back-fill 

also, i made that topic about speakers, but things may have changed since i decided to get this amp. how am i configuring the amp again? i forgot

i honestly would love to research this myself if it was a year ago or more, but lately i have absolutely no time. got a couple of big projects at work i'm working on.


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 14 2005, 03:02 PM~4001245
> *Resonant Engineering RE series 6.5" components
> *



I have heard that alot of ppl are not impressed with them. 

disclaimer: this is what i heard from other ppl. I have not heard them at all.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 15 2005, 12:19 AM~4004074
> *I have heard that alot of ppl are not impressed with them.
> 
> disclaimer: this is what i heard from other ppl. I have not heard them at all.
> *


thats strange... everyone that Ive demo'd some for and heard reviews from loved them...

maybe the ppl didnt have the right install


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lbx2g_@Oct 14 2005, 11:19 PM~4004074
> *I have heard that alot of ppl are not impressed with them.
> 
> *



hmm, ive heard that too :0 and I usually dont take notice at stuff like that unless I hear it more than a few times.

Probably whats happening is people are just stuffing them in their factory openings without putting a baffle behind it so it sounds like shit.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

hey! someone match up an amp and what speakers i need to get. running out of time to order, and i want to get it done before tomorrow night. brian, someone. c'mon now.


----------



## tplaya07 (Dec 9, 2004)

Here is an amp for you.. DLS Ultimate A5
Rated at 85x2 RMS at 4 ohms, and 800x1 RMS at 1 ohm...and can be had for around $485 shipped.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tplaya07_@Oct 16 2005, 02:28 PM~4010774
> *Here is an amp for you.. DLS Ultimate A5
> Rated at 85x2 RMS at 4 ohms, and 800x1 RMS at 1 ohm...and can be had for around $485 shipped.
> *



lol, you could do so much better with $485


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Oct 16 2005, 05:10 PM~4011345
> *lol, you could do so much better with $485
> *


no you cant! :uh: lol


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

what ever happened to 15 w1's i wana do 4 15's but wtf i dun wana spend 450 a peice on a w3 anyone got a good entry level 15 ?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 16 2005, 06:32 PM~4011755
> *what ever happened to 15 w1's i wana do 4 15's but wtf i dun wana spend 450 a peice on a w3 anyone got a good entry level 15 ?
> *


were discontinued a long time ago... I think JL released a v2 of them... kicker comps and compvr's are good entry level subs for the price...


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

wha bout the punch 15's


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

wha would b a good amp 4 the 4 15's i saw some today audio sumthin not audibahn they were 1800 a peice wtf


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

i memba back in the day i bought 12 12 punch 6 punch 50's 3 sets of quarts an a shyt load other stuff for like 5 grand 
wtf now u get one speaker an a amp ????????


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gixxa7500_@Oct 16 2005, 06:45 PM~4011829
> *i memba back in the day i bought 12 12 punch 6 punch 50's 3 sets of quarts an a shyt load other stuff for like 5 grand
> wtf now u get one speaker an a amp ????????
> *


you can get alot of equipment for 5grand... just gotta know wtf ur doing


----------



## gixxa7500 (Oct 9, 2005)

that was a long long time ago i actually sold everything an bout my EV"S 
i got the recept if ya dont belive i kno most people on here jus talk but anyway i jus want 4 15 bass an 14 EV"S with 2 amps sumthin simple ima do the hifonics for the ev's but i dunno if they a good bass amp an i hate shyt not matching


----------

